# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Shawn Ray in this months Flex

## Full Intensity

Has anyone seen Ray in this months flex  :EEK!:  Damn does he look jacked.

----------


## Shredz

nope haven't seen it yet..but thanks for the heads up..gonna get me a copy tommorow..he is not on the list not to compete in this years Mr. O is he..??

----------


## jm23

shawn is not gonna be in the o hes gomna commentate it for tv and can anyone get those pics from the mag on here thanks

----------

